# What do you use to clean your guns?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Just curious what everyone uses to clean their guns, i.e. barrles, stocks, actions, etc. I usually just use WD 40 and it seems to do the job. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

WD40 is ok for a short while. It tends to gum up and if it is an autoloader it is just bad news all the way around.
I have recently been using and Otis gun cleaning kit. It really cleans the barrel out good and for the outside I spray with Rusty Duck Lubricant. It is similar to WD40 but doesnt gum up. Also Remoil and the Rem Dry Lube are real good. THe Dry Lube works good on the autos because it doesnt attract dirt and WILL NOT gum up.
Hoppes is still good stuff and Outers makes good stuff also.
There are also some really good things from Birchwood/Casey like gun scrubber and action scrubber. They are aerosol you basically hose the parts down and it blows out dirt and grime but the stuff dries or evaporates leaving parts dry so they can be lubricated with whatever you choose. I also use Moly Lube. It is a dry spray on lube that bonds with the metal on a molecular level. It doesnt do much good for moisture prevention but for slick actions on the autoloader its good stuff. I have to clean it quickly after having it in the wet duck blind when i have the Moly-lube on it.

The stock shouldnt really need much attention. I wipe mine down make sure it is good and dry from any snow/rain/ice and it pretty much takes care of itself. Make sure you clean off any oils/degreasers/solvents from the stock. 
Silicone wipes are a good idea before storing your guns for a long time. Just wipe down the outer metal parts with the wipes or cloth and that will help keeep moisture off of them while stored. 
I never store mine in a case that has foam or any kind of absorbant lining especially if it seals up and has no way for moisture to evaporate. They will rust up by doing that.
You may hear many different theories on cleaning. Many guys do it many different ways. 
I have some guns I clean only once a year. whether it needs it or not and they still perform flawlessly. I figure why mess with a good thing.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

Clenzoil!!! Made right here in Ohio. GOOD STUFF!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Buy a benelli and you won't have to worry about keeping it clean.... JJ, my gun is camo'd so i don't worry about the barrel/stocks but on my 870 and inside of barrels I use hopps to remove rust and gunk and powder and reoil with some standard spray oil.


----------



## FishingAddict17 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mil-Comm cleaner, lube, and oil, and barrels get done with a Bore Snake with the cleaner and lube about once every 2 weeks. I do a good old fashioned cleaning with Hoppes products and the bore snake about once a month to get the real bad stuff off.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Hoppes #9 to clean barrel

TriFlo to lubricate and protect


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

clenzoil, hoppes, boresnakes


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

army gun oil from an arm surplus store!!! works for the army and works for me and my pops...


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

CLP Breakfree - bought at Walmart or most other gun stores. Do not use WD-40. Just had a great article in Field and Stream about that. One of the best ways to ruin a gun over a period of time.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, sounds like I better quit using WD-40 for the guns. I will take the advice you guys have given me and use some other products. Thanks for the info.

lg_mouth


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, We always cleaned our guns w/ WD40 UNTIL..... we told that to our CCW class instructor. Then I saw it on print too. We had been using WD40 for year. ;(


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I only use remington products


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have read up on that CLP and think I will start using that from now on. Originally for the military and then released to the public. Here is a good article on it.

http://www.botac.com/breakfreeclp2.html

Thanks for the replies guys.

lg_mouth


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

wd-40 and gun blast


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Most respected gun forums will recomend CLP or Remoil. NEVER WD-40. WD-40 can be used for many other things, but not gun cleaning.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, went out and bought some CLP and a bore snake and have never found cleaning a gun so easy! The CLP definitely has an odor I will need to get used to, but it sure did the job. Very happy with the bore snake as well. Picked it up on sale for $11.99 and one time through, and the rifle was shining. 

Thanks for all the replies!

lg_mouth


----------

